# Spinning adventures



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The last few weeks I have been trying different fibers and experimenting with ways of combining colors. On the left is mixed BFL, middle is Malabrigo Nube and on the right is merino top in white with blue and green Sugar Candies for accent colors.


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

How fun!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice! That looks like bulky yarn. Is it, or more worsted weight? Looks cushy and soft. What fun


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I like them all and really like how you have the blues and green in like that. What are your plans for that yarn?


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

...I noticed Malabrigio nube.. so cool!


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Very nicely spun. What are you going to make with such heavy yarn?


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Can you tell me what brand of wheel you have?

Thanks
Jan


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Your spinning looks lovely. Did you enjoy the process. I know the spinning of malbrigo nube is a sensuous pleasure!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I love spinning and knitting Malabrigo Nube. Unfortunately, after it is knitted, it fuzzes & pills badly.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice - three great yarns with very different looks.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for your comments and questions.

Is it, or more worsted weight? The BFL is worsted weight and the other two are aran to bulky - My singles continue to be thick and thin.

What are your plans for that yarn? The BFL will probably be a hat or vest. Maybe a cowl or woven scarf for the Malabrigo and not sure about the merino.

What are you going to make with such heavy yarn? I have made crocheted, knitted and woven cowls and scarves with similar yarn.

Can you tell me what brand of wheel you have?

The BFL was spun on my Matchless. The Malabrigo and Merino were spun on my e spinner. I also now have a new wheel, Honey, that my husband made. That is the wheel in the picture with the three skeins of yarn on it. More pics below:


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful! Thanks for the question answers. When I first started spinning (years and years ago) I could easily spin heavier yarns. Now, I have problems spinning thicker. If I want thicker than worsted, I have to ad more plies. You've done wonderfully.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Your wool is beautiful. I just started spinning again , my poor wheel has been very lonely. I wish I had never stopped, now I feel like a newbie at spinning again. I am hoping my yarns will be as pretty as yours. My wheel is an Ashford Traveller single drive. A good little wheel, I bought it off a lady on ebay,i t was shipped from Australia.It was a used wheel, but somebody looked after it well.If I start spinning then I don't want to knit, I have to try to do both somehow lol.Will see what happens.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Very nice and you have been busy.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

You have truly beautiful yarn and a skillful hubby!


----------

